# Jan. 5th Press release



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Ted


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

TedW said:


> Ted


You da man, Ted! Good info, and I had not heard about the X5 4.6is Replacement being an even larger X5 4.8is. It's almost strange how they are downplaying it.


----------

